# New type of vivariums



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-supplies/11960-all-plastic-vivs-2.html#post189686


Yeah, so it's been a year rather than 6 months and i'm still not quite their yet but i had emails about this that i deleted by accident (so if you're reading now, sorry, read on)

Ok, so here's the deal.....

*I have* developed a form of plastic vivarium that i hope to launch shortly (note the lack of time frame!!) but before i do i will need some people to give them an unbiased (no point asking close friends) test run for a while.
You'll be required to pay just under trade price for them and let me know on a monthly basis how things are getting on (unless their is a problem)amongst other things.

The following vivs will be made available for testing:

3x2x2
1 with full electrics
1 with only heating
1 with only lighting
1 with no electrics 
4x2x2
1 with full electrics
1 with only heating
1 with only lighting
1 with no electrics 
6x2x2
1 with full electrics
1 with no electrics

That's a MAXIMUM of 10 people that i need.

So there you go. Got there in the end.

If you're interested, email me.
If you want pictures, tuff - No photos and limited technical information will be released until i am happy testers are happy and everything is running smoothly. Then it'll have to pass some tests and then it might get released.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Sounds great, I've chucked you an email, but regardless of who tests them, if it all goes well, I very much look forward to seeing these on the market


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah sounds very interesting indeed... also shot you an email.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

They sound really interesting, i havnt got the space, money nor spare reps to have another viv. but well done on getting this far. congrats and good luck

Jay


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

any pics? if not what do they look like?:no1:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I *STILL *owe you £6 - i really must sort that out.....

Caveman, theirs always one.....
Just for you:
Yes, there are pics - none you can see though as i will not release them. They look like vivs but slightly different.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

but they are stackable?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Might be


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i assuem they will be cheaper than the guy in the other thread as you said they were expensive [or would rather use other ones for the money or the like]
i didnt think those prices were bad [for retail] so i look forward to hearing how everything goes dude.

All the best.

ps- I guess they are like the rhino vivs and not to be used with heat lamps eh?
so good for geckos and snakes?


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

so you expect people to buy these to test without knowing what they look like and without knowing much about them? or do the people that are guna test get to see pics of what their paying for first?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Dean, yes they will be cheaper to buy, all things considered. As an example i expect a top line 4x2x2 to retail at around £250 (bare in mind that comes with heating, thermostat, lighting and timer which is prob £100's worth alone)

Weelad, i don't expect people to do anything. 
I am offering a max of 10 people the chance to try out a new viv system at a low price. They don't get pictures and they don't get deep details. They get a viv and information on what else they will need (depending on which they try). I have also let people know they look a bit like visions or herpteks. If they decide that isn't enough then fair enough, their choice. 
There's no cons or tricks involved i just don't want details floating about until i am ready, i suppose they could even change their mind when i turn up to drop it off?!? Doubt that, but, you never know:lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool dude.
Best of luck with it and well done for doing something other than just stocking the usual pre-made products that most ppl do.


----------



## gemthegem (Jan 14, 2007)

how do i do this then
im interested


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> As an example i expect a top line 4x2x2 to retail at around £250 (bare in mind that comes with heating, thermostat, lighting and timer which is prob £100's worth alone)


I've always been interested in plastic vivs but the price is too high for my Yorkshire pocket. What heating/lighting will you put in? Will the corners be rounded or square? I built 2x 6'x2'x2' vivs in contiboard and put all the heating and thermostats in for under £300.

Good luck with them, I'll let you know what I think if I see 1 on the market.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Scoffa said:


> I've always been interested in plastic vivs but the price is too high for my Yorkshire pocket. What heating/lighting will you put in? Will the corners be rounded or square? I built 2x 6'x2'x2' vivs in contiboard and put all the heating and thermostats in for under £300.
> 
> Good luck with them, I'll let you know what I think if I see 1 on the market.


People will ALWAYS be able to make their own vivs for less money, no matter what materials are used. The removal of labour costs takes a significant chunk out of any price. Two 8x4 sheets of MFC costs me about £35, glue and dowel a further £15, silicone a further £6, vents, glass and runners about £40. So the materials cost me about £100 plus electrics which i could get the same as yours for about £150. Then though i have to add labour costs, tool costs, electric costs and probably workshop rent costs.

People with your attitude will always end up making their own. Which is fine, i did it for years and only changed because i have found a way i think i can improve the standard AND put some cash in my pocket. So i will use the people out there who are willing to pay someone else to do the job for them. If, one day, you decide you can't be bothered (in a nice way) to do the next one or simply don't have time then i (or others like me) will still be there to help you out.

I would expect nothing less than for a great many people to offer their opinions on the product i offer. With the list of people who "love" me growing steadily :whistling2:, and currently numbering about the same as a large tribe, i have to make sure that what ever i do is as close to perfect as i can manage :lol:

Gem, just email me and we'll go from their


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol lol lol lol dan...

and a :rotfl: for good luck 

on the other hand, i would be interested in testing one possibly.. it does depend on pennies at the time tho..

and you know at least from me, you will get an unbiased opinion for sure..

if its good i will tell you it is

if its crap i will tell you it is

if nothing else dan, at least i will be blunt, honest and direct about them.. if they are good, and worth the money, then i will be just as blunt and direct about saying so, as i would be if they were not :2thumb:

do i need to email, or will this do to register an interest?

N


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

email me - i don't have your email address to discuss it further.


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

I always believe that making vivs, setting up and travelling great distances to collect reptiles is all part of the hobby. If people can't be bothered with that part of the hobby then what are they like at removing fecal matter from their vivs? 

As I said Dan good luck.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

so you make your own lightbulbs, stats etc also? all do-able of course.. 

I dont think making your own vivs or not reflects in any way on husbandry.. and/or anything else.
We make ours now...as we just cant buy wooden vivs in the sizes we generally want.


Good luck everyone who is trying these out by the way. hope they work well and all, cant see why they wouldnt.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm interested, if these are still available, and I've sent you an email.

Currently looking at a new viv for my CWD so fingers crossed.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I am up for it......sent you a mail


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Would be a good idea to give more info on these mate, ie are they all plastic? how well ventillated? Stackable?

I wouldnt part with my money unless I had something to go in it (obviously) but different herps = different requirements.

Gary


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

If you've emailed me and i havent replied - err, i will 

Gary, i don't think i need to. I've had some 40 odd emails from people all willing to give it a try based on very little information at all.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

These vivs will no longer be produced.

I'll be giving the manufacture details for these to someone else though so they may yet still become available in the UK.


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

It's a shame that Dan. Never mind I'll have to keep making my own.:whistling2:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Scoffa said:


> It's a shame that Dan. Never mind I'll have to keep making my own.:whistling2:


Dan Turrant is the one who will have the details so he may yet provide a way for even people like you to stop building your own.


Just to say again:

I AM *NOT *DOING THESE VIVS ANYMORE.

They may become available but that's now out of my hands.


----------



## Reptile-jon (Mar 26, 2007)

damn wanted a big big one


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Me too

If your out there Dan Turrant, I'm still interested.


----------

